# Dirted tank bubbling air?



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

I wanna know what to do to stop air bubbles comin from my substrate its soil for a base n oil dry as a cap I got two filters runnin no air stone?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't be worried. It's just CO2 gas being released from the breaking down of organics in your soil. If you're worried about it, just poke the substrate with a bamboo skewer at different places every day.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Bubbling is completely normal as monster advised. If you see 'mounding' of the substrate give it a poke to allow the gas pocket to release. Say the substrate is flat and then you notice a little hill developing it's simply a build up of trapped gasses and nothing to worry about.

Even if you notice different odors directly over the tank while releasing gas bubble by poking the sub the tanked critters will be fine. The gas bubbles travel through the water rapidly to pop at the surface. It's all part of the organic decay process. 

Welcome to dirty tanking


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> Don't be worried. It's just CO2 gas being released from the breaking down of organics in your soil. If you're worried about it, just poke the substrate with a bamboo skewer at different places every day.


I have a dirted tank with sand as a cap that I just set up its into about 10 days now and I don't have that problem with that tank the other one has oil dry as a cap and when the dirt bubbles it comes through and my tank looks like crap dirt floating in the water and on the plants everything is doin fine but that is my only problem?


----------

